# Carolina Cast Pro Gen II. SOLD



## Mark712 (Nov 14, 2020)

Carolina Cast Pro Gen II 13’ 8-12 oz. Like new, 5 months old.
Pick up in central Virginia. $400.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Factory or custom build? Spinning or conventional?


----------



## Mark712 (Nov 14, 2020)

Factory rod and it’s conventional.


----------

